# 4410 Tachometer Sticks



## 210007181 (Feb 19, 2012)

New to the site and excited to be a member after having looked around a bit. Looks like lots of geat folks play here!

Here's the deal: 4410 HST. After I owned it for about 20 hours of run time the tach started stcking. The needle would sit around 20 and not come down. Still under warrantee . . . no biggie. Deere fixed it free by replacing the instrument cluster. No explanation as to what was wrong. 

Now I'm about 800 hours into this machine . . . warrantee is long gone . . . and the exact same problem has recurred. When I turn the machine off, tach goes to zero. But when it's on, regardless of engine speed, it's reading around 20. Sometimes a sunspot will happen or a meteor will fly by and it'll decide to indicate accurately, but mostly it just sits around 20.

Do others have this problem? Is there a known fix? Ill live with it before I'll spend a couple of hundred on an instrument cluster. But I'd be happy to find a cheap fix.

Thanks!

Jim Verderese


----------

